# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Hongos en un tronco muerto

## santy

Esta mañana, dando una vuelta a los espárragos por la ribera del Jucar, me he encontrado estos hongos en un tronco caído, me ha llamado la atención el colorido, y el aspecto, así que fotos y a ponerlas aquí para que las veáis todos :Smile: 

Todos los que había.


El más grande.



Ha sido una lástima no llevar la cámara, pero no es compatible con ir metiéndote entre la vegetación, por lo tanto, el socorrido móvil....
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Santy son bonitos de verdad, yo no los conozco, esto es para eldelassetas, lo que si tengo claro que los hongo utilizan los troncos muertos en su ciclo de vida, me recuerda a tremella, no por su fisionomía sino por como está sujeto al tronco. Espero que te haya ido bien el día de esparrago.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## eldelassetas

Lamento deciros que solo soy un aficionado, con unos años de experiencia pero eso un aficionado. Por ver si suena la flauta puede ser un Stereum hirsutum, pero los yesqueros son muy variables en cuanto a tamaño forma y color. Seguramente Azuer pueda ayudarnos mejor.

----------


## santy

Yo sinceramente no tengo ni idea, y es cierto, que cada hongo de este tipo que veo en troncos, rara vez es igual o casi que algún otro que haya visto.
Por cierto, lo espárragos no se dieron mal, pero el sábado se dieron todavía mejor jejeje.
Un saludo a todos y gracias por las aclaraciones.

----------


## Azuer

Hola a todos.

Se trata de _Schizophyllum commune_ que, como su nombre indica, es una seta bastante frecuente que crece en cualquier tipo de madera muerta. Se reconoce por la superficie de aspecto lanoso y de color blanquecino o grisáceo y el margen lobulado. También por sus características láminas gruesas hendidas longitudinalmente que veríamos si Santy hubiese dado la vuelta a algún ejemplar.  :Smile: 

Subo alguna foto.
Saludos.

----------


## santy

Muchas gracias Azuer, es que me da lástima romperlas a pesar de que sean muy comunes, a no ser que accidentalmente los pise o los rompa, no suelo volver ningún hongo :Smile: 
Un saludo a todos.

----------

